# Purdy brushes



## richiemcdon (Mar 3, 2008)

Have 18 brushes on the way from the paint store,3 different types 6 of each.The thing is the purdy range here is poor and i havent used any of wich i have on the way .Want them for oils they are the black china range SPRIG, EXTRA,TANGO,2/HALFinc.Have i made the right choice.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

richiemcdon said:


> Have 18 brushes on the way from the paint store,3 different types 6 of each.The thing is the purdy range here is poor and i havent used any of wich i have on the way .Want them for oils they are the black china range SPRIG, EXTRA,TANGO,2/HALFinc.Have i made the right choice.


Search the forum, may come up with something.


----------

